# Would love to know whats your favorite brand engine?



## ZPAustin (Jul 4, 2013)

In the repairs I have been doing on this set I got from my grandfather I have found that out of the engines he had I like the TYCO engines the best. Most of these are the newer engines. I don't have any of the old ones.
I would love to know the pros and cons to the different brands.

Thanks 

Zack


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Rivarossi! I just love the way that they run.


----------



## ZPAustin (Jul 4, 2013)

I have never heard of this brand.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Rivarossi...










...Mantua...










...IHC/Mehano...










...and Athearn.








:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

ZPAustin said:


> I have never heard of this brand.


They're known as "Poor man's brass", more here>>> http://www.rivarossi-memory.it/ENGLISH_VERSION/index_Eng.htm The second most revered name in HO scale models after Athearn...:thumbsup:




























They even did N scale for Atlas...


----------



## ZPAustin (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow Thanks for the pictures. I will have to work my way up to those. I am just starting back up and trying to learn this stuff all over again. When I was a kid I just played with them. Now I am actually trying to learn about them and build up a good collection.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I still have my Tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0 set. No boxes though. The pancake engin in the tender is kaput. I'm looking for a way to remotor it though.

Oh, I do have lots of Athearn, some Stuart, a little Bachmann (Plus and Spectrum), and four Rivarossi locomotives. I also have one Broadway Limited and a few IHC (Mehano) locomotives.

Shay, your pictures are awesome!!! Looks like I could just take a stroll though the town and watch the trains go by!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rrgrassi said:


> Shay, your pictures are awesome!!! Looks like I could just take a stroll though the town and watch the trains go by!!!


Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.

As for your Chatt 2-8-0, here's a link to several posts I did on remotoring them with CD ROM motors... http://bobsmodelworks.com/?s=TYCO+2-8-0+Chattanooga+Choo+Choo

Hope that helps...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay, "Rivarossi" as the second most revered name in HO, and Athearn the first? I'd put it in this form:


Varney - They always will be!

Mantua - Designs so durable, they've lasted over sixty years and are still made to this day. A real bread and butter make!

Athearn - Best Diesels, and the most gorgeous 4-6-2 ever made before AHM took off (the B&M "Super-Pacific" model of the 1960's). They made our wish come true, after years of envy of the O and S scalers with the ALCO PA, FM Trainmaster, and Baldwin S12!

Mehano - Great American outline trains from Slovenia/Yugoslovia. They also keep the PEMCO torch and the TYCO torch alive and well.

Rivarossi - "Poor Man's Brass" comes in last of the Top Five, because of multiple retoolings, and general finikieness. Their real redemming quality is that they made some strange models that are now highly saught after like their Y6b 2-8-8-2, "Casey Jones", their 0-8-0 3-cylinder locomotive, and their Dreyfuss and Blue Goose Hudsons!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Broadway Limited!!!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> As for your Chatt 2-8-0, here's a link to several posts I did on remotoring them with CD ROM motors... http://bobsmodelworks.com/?s=TYCO+2-8-0+Chattanooga+Choo+Choo
> 
> Hope that helps...


Well, now I need to find a cd-rom...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

trainguru said:


> Shay, "Rivarossi" as the second most revered name in HO, and Athearn the first? I'd put it in this form:
> 
> 
> Varney - They always will be!
> ...


Trainguru, whose Top 5 is this? I would have to put the Varney towards the bottom.

I have old Athearn's that seem to be built to last. I love the old Blue Boxes! The new ones? Well their celcon parts break easily, and my Veranda's tender plug in keeps coming apart. Their quality could use a boost.

All the Riv's I have worked on are nicely engineered, and go back together as easily as they are disassembled. All of mine do run quiet and smooth. The Y6 is a true NW design, but I do not recall the PRR having one lettered for the PRR. The PRR did own part of the NW though. IF there is a real life photo of a Y6 lettered forthe PRR, I would love to see it. Then I would have to get one!

I do like the IHC/Mehano, but not their PRR Steam stuff, as the PRR used Belpaire fireboxes which IHC did not include. Their dual motored GG1 is a good one own.

Trainguru, keep up the good work and insight though!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Athearn blue boxes are my favorite fo a few very good reasons:
Affordable
Reliable
Variety
Easily modifiable
Lots and lots of them out there 
Extremely durable. With a little care, they will run forever and forever, and then keep going.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

2nd old Atlas that was made in Austria.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

How about the Kato made Atlas?

I am having difficulty removing the shell due to the hand rails on a GP 38...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Gordon Varney, you cleared the way for the Italians!*



rrgrassi said:


> Trainguru, whose Top 5 is this? I would have to put the Varney towards the bottom.
> 
> I have old Athearn's that seem to be built to last. I love the old Blue Boxes! The new ones? Well their celcon parts break easily, and my Veranda's tender plug in keeps coming apart. Their quality could use a boost.
> 
> ...


The PRR did have "Y3" 2-8-8-2's at Columbus during WW2 (for yard service). Also, the PRR did have some USRA 2-8-2's that never carried a Belpaire firebox (unlike their 2-10-2's). I'll give you the GG1 though, but Varney made one that if in full top shape, could pull the couplers off your stock (Pittman motors and Die-Cast body! - )

Varney is No.1, because they dared to be bold in the beginning of HO! They made a Yellowstone type, years before we could even dream of a commercially sold Y6. They had the first streamlined steamers to market! They had SP prototype steamers, long before Lionel and Bachmann came out with their Daylight's, and they had 2-8-4's that looked like the L&N's Big Emma's! The Old Lady 2-8-0, and "Casey Jones" 4-6-0, was the way many got the freight going on their railroads. Not to mention, that the Varney Casey Jones 4-6-0, is a dead-ringer for the Milwaukee Road's 4-6-0's, and the Old Lady's look like Southern 630 and 720! Varney, along with Mantua, introduced us to modern lightweight trains; Varney had the Aerotrain, and Mantua had the Talgo. Varney was at the beginning of American HO (when we were on the six-volt DC plan). Varney advanced us, and gave fuel to the rise of a scale. Without Varney, we wouldn't have gone farther. I bet you Rivarossi, wouldn't have dared to go forth with the Y6, or their Streamlined Hudsons, or their LV 4-6-2's, if Varney had not built their Yellowstone, or their Streamliner! I'll keep my convictions, and I respect your view too. But tell me with all honesty the Streamlined Hudson, Super-Berkshire, Yellowstone, and Aerotrain, don't look gorgeous! - 

Athearn Blue-Box is all around great (I can never find flaw with them, except too many EMD's). Thanks for complementing the insight RR. Hope you find a Varney soon! I'm happy with my o'l NW2. -


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Hmmmm....I need to see pictures of the 2-8-8-2 PRR locos. 

My Great Grandfather was based out of Columbus at that time he began working for the PRR in 1923 after WWI. My Grandfather and great Uncle worked for the PRR after WWII. 

When I was a kid, during the 70's, we had full run of the Buckeye Yard, as long as my grandfather was in sight. So we got to ride the switchers, go in the control towers, ect. All of my relatives worked their way up from Brakeman to Conductor.

Guru, I would love to see the Varney GG1. They did make some beautiful steamers!!


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Smokinapankake said:


> Athearn blue boxes are my favorite fo a few very good reasons:
> Affordable
> Reliable
> Variety
> ...


What he said :thumbsup:

Athearn BBs have to be the most durable, easiest to work on loco out there. Many other brands are based on their design for a good reason.
And I'm finding out lately they are extremely easy to remotor as well. The NWSL remotor kits are virtually (well almost) a drop in upgrade, which gives you all the great traits of the BB with power to pull more train than you need to.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't really have a FAVORITE loco make. Just happen
to have 5 Bachmann DCC locos...because they were
available and cheap. 

Shay

Plenty of admiiration for your locos. But you know what
I saw that I liked; that no bumper track end. I've see
a number of those as proto. Looked real good.

Don


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

PRR leased y-3 and a couple of y-6b locos from N&W during the war(ww2).They re lettered them and used them through the war years.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Prospect193 said:


> Broadway Limited!!!


I am with you there, but my absolute favourite makes are the ones I have built, from kits. Not as detailed or perfect as some RTR but they are my own work


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

ssgt said:


> PRR leased y-3 and a couple of y-6b locos from N&W during the war(ww2).They re lettered them and used them through the war years.


Leased, ok. Now I know why I could not find anything on the ownership rosters.

I would still like to see some photos. 

I did see a video where the PRR Leased some "Texas Types" from the ATSF.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I do have a Custom Brass Y3 2-8-8-2 by Gom model s of Japan sporting a Pennsylvania keystone on its smokebox.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I still want to see a photo of the actual locomotives the PRR used, in PRR lettering. 
I have not found any yet.

I know Shay has a talent for digging up this sort of thing.

Oh, and Shay, thanks for the Chat link!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Shay, "Rivarossi" as the second most revered name in HO, and Athearn the first?


After 40 years in the hobby, I stand by my assessment...:thumbsup::cheeky4:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

DonR said:


> Shay
> 
> Plenty of admiiration for your locos. But you know what
> I saw that I liked; that no bumper track end. I've see
> ...


Thanks for the kind words...I don't often see those modeled either. 



rrgrassi said:


> I know Shay has a talent for digging up this sort of thing.
> 
> Oh, and Shay, thanks for the Chat link!!!


You're welcome...as for the other >>> http://www.railpictures.net/ ...it makes me look like I know what I'm doing...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

there are pics of the articulated locos in pennsy power II


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

ssgt said:


> there are pics of the articulated locos in pennsy power II


Book or Video?

Shay, I looked at the web site for the Pennsy Articulated locos. I could not find them...I'm quite sure if itwas a snake, I would have been bit!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure if I found the right website. But I saw the name power 2 steam locomotive on bottom.

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/decapod/?page=prr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pennsy-Powe...435&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&sd=330945610051&


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine are NOT listed in any spicifc order, but mine are Hornby, ICH (i think), Tyco (new and old), mantua, Riverrossi, Athearn

my most favorite is Hornby and Riverrossi and the Tycos I have, yes I even have a few Bachmann engines that are in the list, but most of them are the UK locos, with a tiny smattering of American locos I love...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Rusty said:


> Not sure if I found the right website. But I saw the name power 2 steam locomotive on bottom.
> 
> http://www.steamlocomotive.com/decapod/?page=prr
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pennsy-Powe...435&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&sd=330945610051&


The Decapod was not articulated, but a really powerful locomotive.

Thanks for digging that info up!

$74 for the book? Bit too spendy for me at this point, although I would love to have it!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I found the used book with cheaper price at Amazon.com 


http://www.amazon.com/dp/0944513050


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Rusty! I just bought one. Now I need to save for the Pennsy Power I and III


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Facts: Sorry RR, and Shay...*



rrgrassi said:


> I still want to see a photo of the actual locomotives the PRR used, in PRR lettering.
> I have not found any yet.
> 
> I know Shay has a talent for digging up this sort of thing.
> ...


Try the WW2 Classic Trains Special from a few years ago. There's an article in there about the Y3's (hard to believe the Santa Fe wanted to hitch those boilers to the 3751 Class frames! - ). And it was my mistake, it was Penn Line, not Varney. They all got merged into Bowser, so it's easy to get the names and models messed up! - 



shaygetz said:


> After 40 years in the hobby, I stand by my assessment...:thumbsup::cheeky4:


More like 68 years Shay! They were founded by a man named Alessandro Rossi and a Mr. Riva in 1945 (The only Rivarossi's I'd like to get my hands on are the SP 4-4-2 - http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.rivarossi-memory.it/&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=it&u=http://www.rivarossi-memory.it/Riva_Loco_Americane/Riva_Atlantic.htm&usg=ALkJrhgJqLGYZkrwIIgIGU2Af5LodlPWCQ and the Milwaukee Road 4-4-2 - http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.rivarossi-memory.it/&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=it&u=http://www.rivarossi-memory.it/Riva_Loco_Americane/Riva_Atalntic_Carenata.htm&usg=ALkJrhhXtJ0XmKxLfD7dji_v0yXyy5OYDA). I stand by my case, as they made the EL-5, out of the Y6b, by just removing a trailing truck and adding a Vanderbilt Tender! -  :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The best running loco that I have on the BGC is the Atlas 'Seminole Gulf' loco. I don't know what kind it is but it will run on filthy dirty track with only half power going to it. It runs very, very slow where I want it to and fairly fast on the long stretches. I have other engines that are very fast but they won't creep into a yard at all.. Most of my engines are IHC with a few Atlas and Tyco mixed in. All of them are cheapies or used.
Pete


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok hope I don't get in trouble for this but from page 261 0f Articulated Steam Locomotives by Robert LeMassena. picture by Otto Perry.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> More like 68 years Shay!


That would be MY 40+ years in the hobby

My dream old timer would be that Milwaukee Road lokey on your list and a Penn Line Reading Crusader...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure if it's the right engine, looks like a 2-8-8-2 with pensy tender??????????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Rivaro...569371?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51af03231b


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> That would be MY 40+ years in the hobby
> 
> My dream old timer would be that Milwaukee Road lokey on your list and a Penn Line Reading Crusader...:smilie_daumenpos:


Shay... did you cross the country and look at my list of dream model trains? -


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Link did not work please delete this post


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Ok hope I don't get in trouble for this but from page 261 0f Articulated Steam Locomotives by Robert LeMassena. picture by Otto Perry.


YAY!!! Thanks for that!!! It's a shame they only used them on Harrisburg, and for such a short time!

Since you gave credit to the book, author and photographer, you should be fine.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Ok hope I don't get in trouble for this but from page 261 0f Articulated Steam Locomotives by Robert LeMassena. picture by Otto Perry.


YAY!!! Thanks for that!!! It's a shame they only used them on Harrisburg, and for such a short time!

Since you gave credit to the book, author and photographer, you should be fine.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Time to ruffle a few feathers, my top 10 based on quality, number of products, product lines, unique products, durability, and availability. (price should not be an arguing point in my opinion)

*Broadway Limited (exceptional models straight out of the box with everything you could ever need)
*Athearn/Roundhouse (huge variety with unique features and options, also reliable)
*Atlas silver/gold (same quality as athearn but less variety)
*Rapido (dares to model the prototypes that no one else will and does it with amazing quality)
*Mantua/Mantua Classics (all are good running and nicely detailed engines for the times they were produced, can be finicky)
*Proto/Proto2000/Walthers (very nicely detailed engines in rare roads but a little to delicate)
*Rivarossi (made exceptionally well made engines for the time and all still work to this day without issue. Hornby now controls the production of Rivarossi so models are limited and have lost a lot of their charm, detail, and mechanical genius.)
*Inter-mountain (makes great rolling stock and engines but not well known for engines and a limited selection)
*IHC (made good models of interesting prototypes and their engines were on par with others from the period, models lacked some detail in comparison to others though)
*Bachmann Spectrum (depending on the model can be just as good and reliable as the rest)


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

With limited experience regarding the different makers, I can say I like Athearn best because I have their DDA40X and I love it. Next would be Broadway Limited, because I have their AC6000. Great engines!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Out of all the engines i own i would say i like my Hornby and Kato's the best


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------

